# World’s Tallest Building in Iraq?



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2015)

I very interesting project will maybe be realized in Basra.







"AMBS Architects have revealed a design for a 230-storey building to tower over Basra.

This is a stepping stone towards what the architects envision to be “the first vertical city in the world”.

Endored by the Basra Governorate, it aims to reduce urban sprawls. Comprising four towers, the structure would house supermarkets, a school, a sky garden, commercial centre and residential neighbourhoods.

Nicknamed “The Bride,” AMBS director Marcos De Andres told architectural website CLAD:


“The Bride will be a place enjoyed by all in endless ways, from walking in the vast shaded parks and promenades at ground level, to having lunch or shopping in a sky lounge hundreds of metres above sea level.”

Standing at 1152 metres tall, the skyscraper would surpass Dubai’s Burj Khalifa, currently the world’s tallest building, by a massive 322 metres.
The structure is part of a city-wide master plan._"_

http://www.almasdarnews.com/article/19259/


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 22, 2015)

nice target


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 29, 2015)

Very interesting project.  Sindbad was also from Basra.  Plus the Babel tower too.  So for them this is probably not that extraordinary.  They should try the space elevator design too, that the Canadians are currently working on.


----------



## The Great Goose (Dec 3, 2015)

Buildings can't be that tall without falling over.


----------

